# Any Mouse Breeders near me?



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, are there any mouse breeders near me?, we lost one of our little girls this week and my daughter is heartbroken. They are pet mice so I don't know if they can live with fancy mice, but we would love another little girl and they seem very hard to come by in Huddersfield.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Pet mice are the same as fancy mice. Fancy doesn't mean fancy colour, it means "the mouse fancy" - people who enjoy breeding and sometimes showing mice. They're all the same species, _mus musculus_, the common house mouse, just selectively bred over the years for different colours. Pet shop mice are often surplus from fanciers' litters.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Really confused now as the breeder we got them from said there were two different types, the ones that he showed us first he told us were 'fancy' mice, they were twice the size of the ones we bought and twice the price and he took them to shows and won prizes for them, he also sold what he called 'pet' mice, which are the ones we bought. He used them for raising the litters of the "fancy" mice and for selling for snake food. So as I said I am totally confused now are there two sizes of fancy mice?, I know there are different colours for showing. But what have I bought and why are they so much smaller than the others he had (I was told they are full grown about 16 weeks old now). Just to add that although the breeder was very knowledgable, one mouse we bought has already died from a breathing condition which the vet said was probably brought on by its previous living conditions. Any more info would be great Stolenkiss.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Well maybe I'm wrong, maybe there are two distinct varieties. But they're still all mice, you can still keep them as companions to each other. They're all the same species even if they look different.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, will start looking for another little girl then, thanks for the info.


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature (Jan 4, 2009)

If you give me a day or 2 I will be able to put you in contact with a breeder near you. and I will PM you their contact details. Fancy mice bred for shows are alot bigger then normal pet shop stock I would post a picture of pet shop and show type fancy mice together but I lost my camara.


----------



## rosesandarrows (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi,
I was wondering the same question as you are there any mice breeders in Essex,Suffolk,Norfolk and Cambridgeshire.Please respond quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::lol::001_cool:


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Well my mother i think still has about 30 meece and they sneak into the hamsters cage and get eated :frown:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't help much with finding a breeder but...
Yes pet mice and fancy mice are one and the same. 

Though you'll find 'Show-type' mice will be noticeably larger and more 'typey' than those not selectively bred for showing purposes - hence 'pet type' mice. Still they're all the same species and I've had no probs introducing big 'Show-type' girls into my lot, the girls all get along fine despite the difference in size. But is really amusing watching my smallest runty fuzzy lady 'doing lunch' with my huge Champagne girls...and bossing them about !

It's kinda comparable to the size differences between some 'pet shop' Syrians and ones bred for show.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol this thread is 2 yearss old. Nevertheless Myth that's helpful info! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Lol this thread is 2 yearss old. Nevertheless Myth that's helpful info! :thumbup:


LOL I did wonder why TDM was asking questions like that, makes sense now :lol::lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> LOL I did wonder why TDM was asking questions like that, makes sense now :lol::lol:


I know me too...I know she knows mouse breeders!!! Lol!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Makes me laugh reading that, cant belive how little I knew about mice back then.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Makes me laugh reading that, cant belive how little I knew about mice back then.


Lol I know!! For such a small animal there is SOOOOOOOOOO much to learn!!!


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

* grumbles about old threads being bumped *

:lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hi, are there any mouse breeders near me?, we lost one of our little girls this week and my daughter is heartbroken. They are pet mice so I don't know if they can live with fancy mice, but we would love another little girl and they seem very hard to come by in Huddersfield.


I was reading that and thought you were taking the pee at first :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Lol this thread is 2 yearss old. Nevertheless Myth that's helpful info! :thumbup:


People someone brought it up I think cause they are looking for a breeder..  I think..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> People someone brought it up I think cause they are looking for a breeder..  I think..


Good point MOM, this is their question, *Hi,I was wondering the same question as you are there any mice breeders in Essex,Suffolk,Norfolk and Cambridgeshire.Please respond quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol *I cant help but maybe Myth or YR can?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Good point MOM, this is their question, *Hi,I was wondering the same question as you are there any mice breeders in Essex,Suffolk,Norfolk and Cambridgeshire.Please respond quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol *I cant help but maybe Myth or YR can?


But they are up hear aren't they.. well Actually I am not sure about Myth.. :lol:


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I got my daughters 3 gerbils off preloved.May be worth a look


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> But they are up hear aren't they.. well Actually I am not sure about Myth.. :lol:


They seem to know a lot of breeders (well YR does) so I just thought maybe they might know someone.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

I still cant find my NMC book


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Found 2 older ones but nothing much changes anyway 


Who needs what and wheres the order list gone 


I only had to look in the cupboard which im sure i didnt put them HAHA!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> They seem to know a lot of breeders (well YR does) so I just thought maybe they might know someone.


God Idea..


----------

